# Maybe round isn't such a good idea...



## doordude

you just unknowingly broke your tool in. just in a different way


----------



## Timbo

Or like this one from Lee Valley


----------



## Howie

Dylan, I have one of these also. I agree, round is not what I would think is better.


----------



## b2rtch

This is exactly why I ground a flat on mine as soon as I took it out the packaging.
I agree that this is a poor design.


----------



## 280305

I have a habit of putting mine into one of the dog holes in my bench.


----------



## new2wood

Rob Cosman makes a marking wheel with a flat side machined into the wheel.


----------



## Dusty56

Did you get it on sale with the free shipping as well ?


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review.


----------



## redryder

This is what happens when you buy (yourself) a Christmas present. I like the square light bulbs for the same reason…...........


----------



## blarsen

Yup. Got one for Christmas myself (from my son, bless him), and it took five minutes before it rolled off the table. Didn't break or dent or anything, but I'll make sure to grind a flat (or two) on it as soon as I bring it into the workshop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is why God gave us files. Thanks for the tip, I'll flatten an edge before it is too late!


----------

